# Surgery was done!



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

It was done yesterday. Just had left side removed. The frozen section came back clear and I should have final pathology tomorrow or Monday. I go back for post op appt Tuesday.

Im pretty sore, and swallowing is definitely painful but im hoping it will get better as the day goes on. My scar def scared my kids, I felt so bad...but I know it will fade. thanks for all the well wishes. Now just have to get final pathology back to make sure I dont need the other side removed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the other side! If you can tolerate ice packs, use them! And, yes, the scar will face. No one notices mine 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

aw it does get easier x I am now one week post op having my lymph node removed I was in hospital 2 nights my 3 year run away from me  hugs hope your pain eases soon


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a taste in my mouth that tastes metallic when im eating. Is that normal? Its towards the back of my throat.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Shorty how are you feeling lately?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have that, but I have heard of people who have had a similar reaction. I don't know when it goes away, but it sounds like, eventually, it WILL go away!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am ok still sore but my neck and shoulders mostlh I have about a 3 inch scar the 10 stitches were out yesterday I am anxious about the results xx how lobg are you of work x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well wishes continued and so glad to hear from you! Keep the ice on!!

Hugs,


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

((((HUGS)))) Amiee!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I didn't have the metallic taste but things did taste "off" for a few days. The surgeon said it was probably a side effect of the breathing tube down my throat during surgery. It did go away after about 3-4 days.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, I am newbie here. I have surgery scheduled 5/6. Aimee, I also have the decision to make of a partial or total. My TSH levels are normal... Several nodes (4 that they can see) taking up over 2/3 of my left thyroid with the largest at 2.2 cm. very vascular, cold, hypoetic...but the FNA was benign (however the endo didn't think too much of that as he states he cannot guarantee its not cancer). Right side is normal. Please let us know your pathology results if you don't mind... I know every case is different but it really seems like I may choose a total. Meeting with the endo again on 4/17 to discuss.

Happy Healing!!!


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

oh forgot to say, I have been having metallic/acidic taste for the past couple of weeks... I've been searching that it could be vitamin D related. you may want to research that and look up parathyroid as well. Good luck to you.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

JackieSue final pathology came back benign. I feel crazy for really believing it was cancerous. What a crazy roller coaster.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

thank you for letting me know... That is the best new Aimee. I know you are so relieved.

Ugh decisions. I think I am going to opt for a complete. Seeing the endo again next week to discuss again. Did you find out anything about the metalic taste? I know my saliva PH levels are way low for the past 7 weeks. I can't figure it out. I bought some PH saliva test strips from Amazon to see if my saliva is acidic and it definitely is and fighting thrush,,, and I have never ever had mouth issues. My immune system is fighting something . Going to the Dr. Thursday... More to come on this journey. Again so glad for you.


----------

